# Need help identifying this saw so I can buy correct blade holders please.



## HerseyMI (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Woodtek.


----------



## Fthis (Feb 11, 2018)

Agreed. It's a woodtek something or other.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Woodtek or John Deere. ;-)


----------



## HerseyMI (Mar 1, 2018)

I looked for Woodtek, but am wondering if Woodtek isn't a magazine that reviews different wood working equipment? I can't find any parts for a Woodtek scroll saw.

I just bought it from an estate sale. I'm hoping I can find the correct holders or ones that will work or I'll have to make my own I guess. Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Woodtek is the "house brand" of woodworkers supply

https://woodworker.com/


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think they have a good parts department.

https://woodworker.com/helpdetail.shtml#woodtek


----------



## HerseyMI (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks, I'm going to contact them.


----------

